# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  A Coronation Street star apparently going to commit suicide, I wonder which one?

## CherryRose

According to twiiters Corriespoil a Coronation Street character is going to commit suicide this year.

https://twitter.com/corriespoil/stat...38779515494401

----------


## parkerman

Not too hard to discover. Just follow the link: "WE CAN NOW REVEAL, that Tyrone Dobbs will commit suicide after a long & stressful year with his wife. Tyrone considers suicide as he feels he has nothing left to live for…. "

----------


## parkerman

Not too hard to discover. Just follow the link: "WE CAN NOW REVEAL, that Tyrone Dobbs will commit suicide after a long & stressful year with his wife. Tyrone considers suicide as he feels he has nothing left to live forâ¦. "

----------


## Perdita

Does he commit or consider suicide???

----------


## tammyy2j

What so Tyrone kills himself

----------


## parkerman

The article says he does commit suicide, but whether he does or not, who knows?

----------


## Perdita

It says both, says he commits and then goes on to say he considers suicide .. my guess is he might consider it but not go through with it .. hope so, anyway

----------


## Katy

I haven't read anywhere that he is leaving and I thought I had read he had signed a new contract so hopefully he won't actually die, 

I love Tyrone as a character he is brilliant,

----------


## Katy

I haven't read anywhere that he is leaving and I thought I had read he had signed a new contract so hopefully he won't actually die, 

I love Tyrone as a character he is brilliant,

----------


## sarah c

A kind of 'full circle' for Corrie if he does committ suicide - after the suicide scenes from 40 years ago were scrapped for being too contraversial?

----------


## Perdita

Katie Harries (Ty's (Alan Halsall's wife in real life) committed suicide by getting herself into diabetic coma a few years ago

----------


## tammyy2j

If he commits suicide I take it he dies

----------


## alan45

> If he commits suicide I take it he dies



Yes.  There is no other possible result from committing suicide other than DEATH. 100% of suicides result in death.

----------

parkerman (20-02-2013), tammyy2j (20-02-2013)

----------


## alan45

> If he commits suicide I take it he dies



Yes.  There is no other possible result from committing suicide other than DEATH. 100% of suicides result in death.

----------


## lizann

i hate for tyrone to die now it be nice to see him happy for a while at least and kirsty caught out

----------


## Kim

I think it might be Paul. I've got a feeling he won't get over Toni's death and I know he will be leaving at the end of the actor's current contract.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think it might be Paul. I've got a feeling he won't get over Toni's death and I know he will be leaving at the end of the actor's current contract.


Was he really that close to her to even contemplate that?

Maybe it is Karl after Stella discovers the truth

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Katy

That's a good idea, about Karl, unfortunately I don't think it will be him. I don't know who it could be.

----------


## deadlydave

Maybe this is Kevins way out given the stuff that is going on in his own personal life at the moment.

----------


## alan45

Nothing going on in Kevin's personal life. Michael Le Vell however is still an innocent man who hopes to return to Corrie

----------


## tammyy2j

> That's a good idea, about Karl, unfortunately I don't think it will be him. I don't know who it could be.


Maybe Kirsty does in prison

----------

alan45 (02-04-2013)

----------


## Debzyg

Possibly referring to when David contemplated suicide?

----------


## Perdita

Says somebody is GOING to commit suicide, not contemplating it

----------


## Debzyg

> It says both, says he commits and then goes on to say he considers suicide .. my guess is he might consider it but not go through with it .. hope so, anyway


I was only going by what you said here previously as I can't access the article in the link.

----------

Perdita (22-08-2013)

----------

